# Horse Books Need NAMiNG



## gaitedlove_9 (Jun 30, 2008)

i have two sets of books one and mustang valley
the first one doesn't have a name..its going to be named after the stable where they ride..so if you have a stable name that you would be willing to share with me I would greatly appreciate it.
Then Mustang Valley starts midway after the other one begins so they go together kind of like Phantom Stallion and Wild Horse Island go together, but I need a name for the two of them as a set...the only thing I thought of was too close to other horse books :/

ThANkS


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What's the plot? That generally helps with naming. 


I like to get title ideas from classic books. Look at all the books in your room and get inspired. 

This link always helps me: 
Choosing the Right Name for Your Story


----------



## gaitedlove_9 (Jun 30, 2008)

hey thanks haha, i never really thought to look around
(as stupid as that sounds :])

but the website you gave me wasn't working
maybe i'll try it again later


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

can you give us a blurb on the books, then maybe we can help? or maybe describe the type of stables? And the setting? in the woods, at the beach, mountains, country...?


----------



## gaitedlove_9 (Jun 30, 2008)

sorry about that  its set in a small country town, somewhere on the eastern coast, but not the beach. Its a very nice, upscale stable. The book is saddle cluby, but more about horses, just a feel good horse series for my own enjoyment and the mustang valley one is kind of like phantom stallion. its set in colorado (for the most part). an adopted girl is in search of her biological father. She's from upstate New York and he runs a troubled boys camp ranch. rescued horses/rescued boys kinda thing, but the boys aren't too bad. she has to fit in with them and prover herself or else she has to go home. she pretends like she wants to, but she wants a "real" family instead of what she did have.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmmm....

Broken Wheel Ranch? 

Broken Dreams?

If Wishes were horses?

Thinking....


----------



## gaitedlove_9 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well the Mustang Valley one has a name -- Rocky Creek because of the rocky shore of the wide creek bordering one side of the ranch, but I'm definitely going to keep those stable/ranch names in mind 
the other feel good book doesn't. its original named was Richmond River (i have a thing for waterways) but got severely bored of it too easily, since the town's name is Richmond.
Then I need a name for both Mustang Valley and "Other Book" as a set like _Horse Series_ but an actual name so I need two names


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

What about Winterbrook? Thats the name of my ponies stud.


----------

